# Your Favorite Guangdong Province (China) Skylines



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

In the poll are included the main skylines of the province that includes cities, counties and districts.









http://www.chinafolio.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Guandong.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Guangzhou*









https://i.imgur.com/xwI7gJW.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Shenzhen*









http://i.imgur.com/n3E78sT.jpg









by 蓝色天际线









Shenzhen, China by kc ma, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Zhuhai*









by 鋼琴麯









by 鋼琴麯









by buzzbuzz


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Dongguan*









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201805/24/225340l3j44s3zyyhsoazx.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Foshan*









by Engels









by Engels









by Engels


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Huizhou*









by 惠州轨道交通 - https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Huizhuo_Jiangbei_CBD.jpg









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201703/07/173647q553n3vrrvp6nf5v.jpg









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201803/12/113227q7cebg4525tr4tme.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Jiangmen*









http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1261335









http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1261335









http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1261335









by ML1999









by ML1999


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yantian*









https://pic1.ajkimg.com/display/anjuke/2d559feb300f0a3b089d617f655aad5c/600x400c.jpg?t=1









https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...ab32d/1515444223112/DSC08817.jpg?format=1500w









http://wx1.sinaimg.cn/large/006zrlYQgy1fihkzv7uaqj31hc0zjayb.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Puning*









http://ep.ycwb.com/epaper/ycwb/res/2018-11/30/T18/ycwb5004349_dzzzz7_1543484175318_b.jpg









https://inews.gtimg.com/newsapp_bt/0/6783862022/1000









http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20180928/bdf7df3f830b47bf95716fc286db75ed.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Shantou*









by husunboy


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Dongguan


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Foshan


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Zhongshan*









by coolfish206


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Huizhou*









by eagle007


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Zhanjiang*









by 林良钊









by 平仔玩咏春









by 网络


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Zhanjiang*









by hawon


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Heyuan*













































by thxz1


----------

